# Trolling Motors for shallow water fishing



## wyro7082 (Oct 6, 2007)

Afternoon, I want to add a trolling motor to my 17ft. CC Seapro. I really enjoy the inshore fishing and need it to get around in the shallow water. My question is two fold. First what size? A 80lb thrust seems to be appropriate, but what about the shaft lenght. How do I determine which would be long enough to do the job. 

Second question, Does anyone have any experience or advice as to which to choose....riptide or great white.

Thanking you in advance.:banghead


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Capt John is correct. Also, I believe your deck has a rise to the bow so the trolling motor will be at a slight forward angle. I'd add one of these also, made by T_H Marine, if you got your hands full of cast net, you can steer with your knees.



I have a 80lb 62" MK on my 1800 Tidewater, have at least 24" of height adjustment.


----------



## SolarFlare (Oct 3, 2007)

You probably could get away with a 65lb thrust if you want, what is the weight of your boat. However, if you can afford the 80lb, you should really cruise. Also get the longer shaft as everyone is telling you, it helps in the pass and on windy days!

I would recommend the following:
<LI>Call Tony at Edgewater Marine and get the motor mounted right with a quick release bracket</LI><LI>I recommend the remote control, minnKota Riptide with digital controls</LI><LI>I also would have Tony install am automatic recharge system so all you have to do is plug the boat in and charge both batteries at once.</LI>

*380-1996*



*good Luck*


----------



## wyro7082 (Oct 6, 2007)

Thank you very much for the information. All of you have been very helpful. 

Good Fishing!


----------



## Jighead (Feb 11, 2009)

wyro7082,

Trust me I know what I'm talking about from personal experience that just keeps going.... I have a Minn Kota Riptide with foot control and remote. Stay away from from the foot controlled or remotes if your going to be in saltwater. I've had my motor for two years... I'm about to buy my third foot control and my co-pilot remote just went bad last week. I've called Minn Kota and they offer no help and are usually rude when I call. The three year warrenty is useless unless you have your reciept (which I lost) wadda wadda. Long story short, Keep it simple and it will last longer. Spend your money on power not bells and whistels.


----------



## SolarFlare (Oct 3, 2007)

> *Jighead (4/13/2009)*wyro7082,
> 
> Trust me I know what I'm talking about from personal experience that just keeps going.... I have a Minn Kota Riptide with foot control and remote. Stay away from from the foot controlled or remotes if your going to be in saltwater. I've had my motor for two years... I'm about to buy my third foot control and my co-pilot remote just went bad last week. I've called Minn Kota and they offer no help and are usually rude when I call. The three year warranty is useless unless you have your reciept (which I lost) wadda wadda. Long story short, Keep it simple and it will last longer. Spend your money on power not bells and whistels.


 

Can't sayI agree with that, i've had great success withtheir warranty program when repairs were needed! And I wouldn't buy anything but the remote control models! I've owned 3 of them since 2002. Like anything else in saltwater, they need some care and maintenance!


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

On a related subject... has anybody ever tried the trolling motors mounted on trim tabs?

http://www.rivermarinesupply.com/xcart/catalog/product_11355_Lenco_Trim_Tabs__Troll_n_Tabs.html

It'd be nice to have the bow free (even though I'm not a fly fisherman)

I'm just building one of my, "If I win the lottery, my FLATS boat will look like..." boats in my brain as I watch the rain fall.

Any thoughts...???

Jim


----------



## SolarFlare (Oct 3, 2007)

The trim mounts are nice but they lack the shallow water adjusment andmaneuverabilityof a bow mount. Plus the new Riptide remotes have a "jack rabbit" that send the unit to fullspeed on one click, very helpfull to avoid colllisions in tight quarters and for U-Turns in a hurry, like when you're running out out of water.

Also they have an "Auto-Pilot "feature which is great when you're fishng by yourself and want to keep the boat going in a reasonably stright line!


----------



## Jighead (Feb 11, 2009)

Bay Pirate,

What kind of maintance do you do to keep yours running properly? The motor runs great but it's the controlling devices that I'm having to replace every 8 to 10 months. 

Jighead


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

> *jim t (4/13/2009)*On a related subject... has anybody ever tried the trolling motors mounted on trim tabs?
> 
> http://www.rivermarinesupply.com/xcart/catalog/product_11355_Lenco_Trim_Tabs__Troll_n_Tabs.html
> 
> ...


heard of a few people that put them on and ended up ripping them off....i still like the ole tried and true handle trollin motor...nothing really much to fail on them...if the handle breaks you can rig up something to make it work


----------



## whipper snapper (Sep 30, 2007)

wyro, if you have already purchased disregard... if you want a good trolling motor for your boat, go with a 24 volt 70-80# motor guide saltwater series. good ole tillercontol!!! you will have alot less problems with control boards, steering transmissions, bearings locking up, bad conections, and general craziness.

bay pirate, if you want another remote steer give me a hollar. 36v 101# i know you like big & bad also! hell, you probably already have one that big!


----------



## Carmen72 (Aug 29, 2018)

*Trolling motor for jet boats*

I would like to add a trolling motor to our 230 seadoo challenger se, can’t find anywhere that anyone has attempted this. This time of year our water is very shallow pulling away from our dock. We have twin 255 jet engines and if they suck up any debris from the lake bottom they are damaged! Today we had to push it out 30 feet before we could start the engines. The water was just past my knee. Has anyone ever installed a trolling motor on a seadoo or yahama jet boat?


----------



## wflgator (Oct 1, 2007)

I agree with the quick release bracket, makes a world of difference. If you can afford it, I'd get the I-Pilot or similar, as well. That has made a world of difference in ease of fishing for me.


----------



## CalvinandHobbes (Jan 25, 2014)

geez this thread started 9 years ago


----------



## bigtee (Jan 1, 2018)

wyro7082 said:


> Afternoon, I want to add a trolling motor to my 17ft. CC Seapro. I really enjoy the inshore fishing and need it to get around in the shallow water. My question is two fold. First what size? A 80lb thrust seems to be appropriate, but what about the shaft lenght. How do I determine which would be long enough to do the job.
> 
> Second question, Does anyone have any experience or advice as to which to choose....riptide or great white.
> 
> Thanking you in advance.:banghead


Adjustable shaft length of 24" min is a must. I agree on don't get too fancy with saltwater, the more electronics, the higher the possibilities you have corroded connections. For a 17 ft boat 80 lb thrust seems more than enough.


----------

